# DPL expands nationally to include top clubs in key markets



## ADPSOCCER (May 8, 2019)

Some big clubs in some key markets just joined the DPL, making this a growing National League, lots more going on behind the scenes to maximize this platform. 

Press release: http://dpleague.org/docs/2019_press_release.pdf


----------



## RocketFile (May 8, 2019)

ECNL should make a deal with the NCAA in a hurry or partner with US Soccer somehow.

Despite the fact that ECNL had a huge head start and that they have done a wonderful job building their platform, DA/DPL is US Soccer. US Soccer is not going to allow ECNL to occupy the top of any pyramid.

The ONLY chance ECNL has to remain viable in the long term is to find a partner that is not deeply embedded with US Soccer - so not MLS, not NWSL, not USL, not DA - perhaps the NCAA???

Even that is unlikely to be viable.

I am NOT predicting the demise of ECNL in the next year or two, but I cannot see how it survives as a significant player in 5 years.

Boys ECNL and ECNL 2 are only going to accelerate the outcome.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (May 8, 2019)

RocketFile said:


> ECNL should make a deal with the NCAA in a hurry or partner with US Soccer somehow.
> 
> Despite the fact that ECNL had a huge head start and that they have done a wonderful job building their platform, DA/DPL is US Soccer. US Soccer is not going to allow ECNL to occupy the top of any pyramid.
> 
> ...


Listening to your customers is one of the keys to beat your competition in any business.  I have not seen any evidence that US Soccer listens to their customers (at least on the girls DA side).


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 8, 2019)

I was a proponent of DPL as a secondary league.   My dd participated in the first year of the league and we know a number of girls in the league this past year.  Clearly DA and ECNL are a better destination if your focus is getting to play in college.  DPL offered a good structure from my perspective for secondary teams.   I am skeptical though of the move to Regional and National Showcases and the costs involved.    College coaches are already torn between attending ECNL and DA showcases along with other major tournaments.   Will they really attend DPL Showcases? To me the better endgame for DPL would be for it to be officially part of the the DA and to allow for a free flow of players between each league (with some rules about not playing more than a certain amount of games in a weekend).   This would allow the end of the DA bench to get playing time and would also allow DPL girls even more chances to earn their way into the DA.   The goal here is to manage a pool of about 30 players or so for each age group.


----------



## StyleOfPlay (May 8, 2019)

The beginning of the end of ECNL...


----------



## tabletop (May 8, 2019)

StyleOfPlay said:


> The beginning of the end of ECNL...


...and Dewey Defeats Truman


----------



## Desert Hound (May 8, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I was a proponent of DPL as a secondary league.   My dd participated in the first year of the league and we know a number of girls in the league this past year.  Clearly DA and ECNL are a better destination if your focus is getting to play in college.  DPL offered a good structure from my perspective for secondary teams.   I am skeptical though of the move to Regional and National Showcases and the costs involved.    College coaches are already torn between attending ECNL and DA showcases along with other major tournaments.   Will they really attend DPL Showcases? To me the better endgame for DPL would be for it to be officially part of the the DA and to allow for a free flow of players between each league (with some rules about not playing more than a certain amount of games in a weekend).   This would allow the end of the DA bench to get playing time and would also allow DPL girls even more chances to earn their way into the DA.   The goal here is to manage a pool of about 30 players or so for each age group.


My bet would be that they combine a DA/DPL showcase. In that manner the coaches don't have to go to an "extra" showcase. 

This year in Feb or March (I forget) DPL had a combined DA/DPL showcase. Bad weather forced its cancellation. 

It is interesting to see the growth of DPL/FDL however. The fact that it is now moving into the East is telling. Tells us the DA clubs like it and find value in it. I know a variety of parents that have been pretty happy with what DPL offers vs just being a part of a local AZ league.


----------



## Dummy (May 8, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> My bet would be that they combine a DA/DPL showcase. In that manner the coaches don't have to go to an "extra" showcase.
> 
> This year in Feb or March (I forget) DPL had a combined DA/DPL showcase. Bad weather forced its cancellation.
> 
> It is interesting to see the growth of DPL/FDL however. The fact that it is now moving into the East is telling. Tells us the DA clubs like it and find value in it. I know a variety of parents that have been pretty happy with what DPL offers vs just being a part of a local AZ league.


All that “National DPL” tells us is that the clubs think they they can sell expensive travel soccer to a group of players/families not selected for their top teams.  I guess it will be less expensive than the bribes some families pay to get their kids into Yale, but is it really worth it if you are from SoCal and on a second team?  Look at map on the link, there are so many SoCal teams that Eagles gets placed near Monterey!  If there were SoCal club directors that had the best interests of their players in mind, they would insist that the Arizona teams be placed in the Texas division.  They don’t, so they won’t (better to get a percentage of the travel costs).


----------



## Overtime (May 8, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> My bet would be that they combine a DA/DPL showcase. In that manner the coaches don't have to go to an "extra" showcase.
> 
> This year in Feb or March (I forget) DPL had a combined DA/DPL showcase. Bad weather forced its cancellation.
> 
> It is interesting to see the growth of DPL/FDL however. The fact that it is now moving into the East is telling. Tells us the DA clubs like it and find value in it. I know a variety of parents that have been pretty happy with what DPL offers vs just being a part of a local AZ league.


DPL in SoCal has been a inferior league overall.  Look at the National Cup results.  I believe only 1 DPL team left (Legends 02- great pre DPL team).  There are multiple teams remaining from clubs where there is DPL in the age group (Beach 02, Legends 03, Beach 03 and RSC).  How is ECNL in trouble when DPL isn’t the next best option to DA at these big clubs?   The best competition for non DA teams at these clubs is CRL not the DPL league season.


----------



## shales1002 (May 8, 2019)

This is comical. So, ECNL is a trouble because of a league of B teams?  Wow.  Tophat had to do something to keep their paying ECNL customers. They don't want to lose them to neighboring clubs. Honestly, this reeks of desperation on the clubs part.  This is not a knock against families who choose to play in the league. I just find it comical the extent to which clubs gas parents up.


----------



## RocketFile (May 8, 2019)

No. 

ECNL is in trouble because from the looks of it US Soccer and DA aren't interested in ECNL remaining the top destination for girls soccer and they are making moves to counter ECNL's position.

And they will certainly do what they need to to snuff out any aspirations ECNL has on the boys side.

I don't think you can look at a snap shot in time or look at one market, particularly SoCal, to determine where this is headed.

US Soccer has a VESTED interest in DA and all of its pieces succeeding and they are reacting to moves ECNL is making and that should worry ECNL.


----------



## Kicker4Life (May 8, 2019)

What I find comical is the over reaction on these boards.  

A few clubs leave DA - “DA is dead in the water.”

A few clubs leave ECNL - “ECNL is on life support”

DPL goes National - “The beginning of the End for ECNL”

You guys must be writers for the local news!


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 8, 2019)

Kicker4Life said:


> What I find comical is the over reaction on these boards.
> 
> A few clubs leave DA - “DA is dead in the water.”
> 
> ...


The forum is TMZ of soccer.


----------



## VegasParent (May 8, 2019)

I think it is too early to make any kind of judgement. DA came out with lots of hype but ECNL landed some good body blows by getting some top clubs (LAFC, PDA, Hawks, etc) to leave DA and go "ALL IN" ECNL. But DA came off the ropes with good counter punches and kept Top Hat and Real Colorado and now expanding DPL into Texas and the southeast. To continue the boxing analogy, it's only the second round and the score card is probably one round each. Long way to go.


----------



## shales1002 (May 8, 2019)

RocketFile said:


> No.
> 
> ECNL is in trouble because from the looks of it US Soccer and DA aren't interested in ECNL remaining the top destination for girls soccer and they are making moves to counter ECNL's position.
> 
> ...



The DOC of Real Colorado stated just last week that he would go ECNL if they could bring in two teams. I guess we all know ECNL's answer to that one.  ECNL doesn't appear to be worried one bit, as they seem more than willing to let top clubs go (Surf, Real Colorado, and Tohpat) without even blinking.  I honestly just wish we could all play each other and call it a day.


----------



## myself (May 8, 2019)

StyleOfPlay said:


> The beginning of the end of ECNL...





RocketFile said:


> ECNL should make a deal with the NCAA in a hurry or partner with US Soccer somehow.
> 
> Despite the fact that ECNL had a huge head start and that they have done a wonderful job building their platform, DA/DPL is US Soccer. US Soccer is not going to allow ECNL to occupy the top of any pyramid.
> 
> ...


How is DPL any different than ECNL2? A league for members to place their second teams.


----------



## outside! (May 8, 2019)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Listening to your customers is one of the keys to beat your competition in any business.  I have not seen any evidence that US Soccer listens to their customers (at least on the girls DA side).


Of course one of the historical problems with ECNL is that they listened to their customers too much and allowed clubs like Surf to have a monopoly over a large area while encouraging ECNL to exclude nearby clubs. While I think ECNL has a better product for the players than GDA at this time, remember that ECNL still has the same corrupt management. Of course, so does US Soccer. Maybe we need a new completely independent soccer organization? i9 Sports anyone?


----------



## Justafan (May 8, 2019)

As long as ECNL allows high school soccer, they’ll be in the game.


----------



## Playmaker38 (May 8, 2019)

Do you think DA maybe shoots itself in the foot a little bit by sanctioning this league (if they have) because now players have a potential alternative to playing DA and being able to play high school. 

In theory if the showcases are of similar quality (let’s talk in terms of number of schools attending and quality of said schools) then there is an avenue for DA quality players to work their way back into playing high school and decent level club soccer. 

Maybe it hurts them in terms of diluting competition in the DA.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 8, 2019)

Playmaker38 said:


> Do you think DA maybe shoots itself in the foot a little bit by sanctioning this league (if they have) because now players have a potential alternative to playing DA and being able to play high school.
> 
> In theory if the showcases are of similar quality (let’s talk in terms of number of schools attending and quality of said schools) then there is an avenue for DA quality players to work their way back into playing high school and decent level club soccer.
> 
> Maybe it hurts them in terms of diluting competition in the DA.


No because all of the coaches will be watching the DA games and very few will be watching the DPL games.


----------



## wc_baller (May 8, 2019)

I don't see how this DPL setup could be attractive to anybody who is from the East Coast(or Texas). The East conference of DPL has 5 teams and stretches across 5 states, which is over 1000 miles between the two furthest clubs. Imagine the travel to play the same 4 teams over and over again across multiple state lines over the course of a year - that's nuts.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 8, 2019)

Overtime said:


> DPL in SoCal has been a inferior league overall.  Look at the National Cup results.  I believe only 1 DPL team left (Legends 02- great pre DPL team).  There are multiple teams remaining from clubs where there is DPL in the age group (Beach 02, Legends 03, Beach 03 and RSC).  How is ECNL in trouble when DPL isn’t the next best option to DA at these big clubs?   The best competition for non DA teams at these clubs is CRL not the DPL league season.


I hope you realize that the vast majority of the DPL teams did not compete in National Cup.  I took a quick look at the brackets and it appears that only around 20% of the teams event competed.   You need to look at the facts before you draw conclusions.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 8, 2019)

wc_baller said:


> I don't see how this DPL setup could be attractive to anybody who is from the East Coast(or Texas). The East conference of DPL has 5 teams and stretches across 5 states, which is over 1000 miles between the two furthest clubs. Imagine the travel to play the same 4 teams over and over again across multiple state lines over the course of a year - that's nuts.


If I am a Texas DOC w/DA (and no ENCL for my 2nd team) I can offer a league (DPL) that has 5 in state teams and the chance to play meaningful games (it is expected that playoffs will be added) against East Coast & West Coast teams.   Girls get to play HS soccer.  Lower commitment (3 days a week versus 4) and I can claim that the DPL team feeds to my DA team.  What is there to not like?  

I am not saying that DPL is a great league. I am saying that it appears that the clubs that run it are trying to provide a better circuit than existed the first 2 years.  Far from perfect, but better.  And likely the 1st steps towards a nationwide league that mirrors DA (somewhat).  DA/DPL vs ECNL ENCL II battle continues.


----------



## G03_SD (May 8, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> No because all of the coaches will be watching the DA games and very few will be watching the DPL games.


I think the consensus on this board is coaches will watch players they want to watch, regardless of clubs, leagues, or teams.


----------



## Overtime (May 8, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I hope you realize that the vast majority of the DPL teams did not compete in National Cup.  I took a quick look at the brackets and it appears that only around 20% of the teams event competed.   You need to look at the facts before you draw conclusions.


For the 20% that did play 1 team remains yet multiple sister teams advanced over their DPL teams in the same age group. Maybe some of those DPL team chose State Cup as an easier route!


----------



## futboldad1 (May 8, 2019)

agree with overtime, other than SD Surf the DPL teams don't often compete very well against the top flight one teams....


----------



## Desert Hound (May 8, 2019)

Here is the thing about dpl 

If you have been on this board for awhile you saw/read the following.

- this league will never happen
- ok yes they did actually do a league but they are not ever going to pull kids to da.
- this league doesn't do showcases, etc
- it won't make it to yr 2

Etc etc.

Is it ECNL? No

But every year it has gotten better. This upcoming year it now includes TX and some teams along Atlantic states.

This yr they played Silverlakes, Players, and will play Legends. All pretty good showcases. They also had a combined DA/DPL showcase which had a lot of good college coaches committed to go (bad weather cancelled it).

So yr by yr it has gotten better.

Does it have some way to go? Yes. 

Based on what we have seen it is not a stretch to say after next season another region may offer it.


----------



## SD_Soccer (May 8, 2019)

Overtime said:


> DPL in SoCal has been a inferior league overall.  Look at the National Cup results.  I believe only 1 DPL team left (Legends 02- great pre DPL team).  There are multiple teams remaining from clubs where there is DPL in the age group (Beach 02, Legends 03, Beach 03 and RSC).  How is ECNL in trouble when DPL isn’t the next best option to DA at these big clubs?   The best competition for non DA teams at these clubs is CRL not the DPL league season.


Many DPL teams do not participate in National Cup.  And National Cup (or any other non-showcase tournament) does not really matter in the big picture.  People are still getting hung up on which league is the best, and that really does not matter, either.  

Focus on what team gets you in front of college coaches, reach out to coaches before and after the showcase, and play well when they come watch.  Don't worry about league letters, tournaments, etc.  Winning leagues games and tournaments (other than helping get teams into showcases that are not directly tied to league affiliation) really do not matter if you focus on the end goal for most-- getting into college and getting financial aid to offset costs.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 8, 2019)

G03_SD said:


> I think the consensus on this board is coaches will watch players they want to watch, regardless of clubs, leagues, or teams.


I think the key word in your whole sentence is "watch players they *want *to watch".  In order for this to happen they need to be on a strong team that gets in front of coaches (easier path) or work the system by writing and calling coaches, attended camps, sending vidoes to try and generate interest (the much harder path).   I am telling you way more coaches attend DA and ECNL showcases.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 8, 2019)

Overtime said:


> For the 20% that did play 1 team remains yet multiple sister teams advanced over their DPL teams in the same age group. Maybe some of those DPL team chose State Cup as an easier route!


I see two DPL teams remaining in U19, one in U17 and two in U16.


----------



## RedCard (May 8, 2019)

Last month someone mentioned that there were no Girls 05 DPL teams slated to play in the upcoming CRL season. I think we now know why...


----------



## DPLLove (May 8, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I was a proponent of DPL as a secondary league.   My dd participated in the first year of the league and we know a number of girls in the league this past year.  Clearly DA and ECNL are a better destination if your focus is getting to play in college.  DPL offered a good structure from my perspective for secondary teams.   I am skeptical though of the move to Regional and National Showcases and the costs involved.    College coaches are already torn between attending ECNL and DA showcases along with other major tournaments.   Will they really attend DPL Showcases? To me the better endgame for DPL would be for it to be officially part of the the DA and to allow for a free flow of players between each league (with some rules about not playing more than a certain amount of games in a weekend).   This would allow the end of the DA bench to get playing time and would also allow DPL girls even more chances to earn their way into the DA.   The goal here is to manage a pool of about 30 players or so for each age group.


Agree for the most part of your entry. However, the reality is, my daughters DPL team would whole handily beat the bottom half of the ECNL bracket at her age group. The SW ECNL very very weak from the mid table to the bottom across ever age group. At the younger age groups other than the powerhouse of Slammers and a club here or there DPL stronger. To say college exposure doesn’t exist at DPL simply not true. We have 1/2 of our team with college offers. Are they all perfect fits... only time will tell...


----------



## DPLLove (May 8, 2019)

Overtime said:


> DPL in SoCal has been a inferior league overall.  Look at the National Cup results.  I believe only 1 DPL team left (Legends 02- great pre DPL team).  There are multiple teams remaining from clubs where there is DPL in the age group (Beach 02, Legends 03, Beach 03 and RSC).  How is ECNL in trouble when DPL isn’t the next best option to DA at these big clubs?   The best competition for non DA teams at these clubs is CRL not the DPL league season.


It is only because the majority of the DPL teams DID NOT play National Cup this year. Next year different story...


----------



## DPLLove (May 8, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Last month someone mentioned that there were no Girls 05 DPL teams slated to play in the upcoming CRL season. I think we now know why...


That is because DPL will play in its own CRL bracket next Spring. Across all age groups...


----------



## Overtime (May 8, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I see two DPL teams remaining in U19, one in U17 and two in U16.


Please make sure you are looking at the round of 16.  There are exactly zero DPL teams left in U16.


----------



## Overtime (May 8, 2019)

DPLLove said:


> That is because DPL will play in its own CRL bracket next Spring. Across all age groups...


CRL starts in the summer and finishes in the spring.  This would be a closed DPL/CRL spring league?  Awesome more chances to play the same weak teams from the fall and protect DPL teams from their sister flight 1 teams that beat them in CRL and National Cup.


----------



## DPLLove (May 8, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I hope you realize that the vast majority of the DPL teams did not compete in National Cup.  I took a quick look at the brackets and it appears that only around 20% of the teams event competed.   You need to look at the facts before you draw conclusions.


Plus the fact that many of the DPL teams were missing their rostered players during Round 2. Many  of the stronger DPL players were not even playing in National Cup. 


Simisoccerfan said:


> I hope you realize that the vast majority of the DPL teams did not compete in National Cup.  I took a quick look at the brackets and it appears that only around 20% of the teams event competed.   You need to look at the facts before you draw conclusions.


A number of the DPL teams had lost some of their best players to DA. Especially the few that played National Cup. DPL players pulled up to play on DA teams across the board in most age groups. Had National Cup really meant anything to most of the DA clubs they would not had pulled the stronger players up to play DA.


----------



## Chris Knight (May 9, 2019)

wc_baller said:


> I don't see how this DPL setup could be attractive to anybody who is from the East Coast(or Texas). The East conference of DPL has 5 teams and stretches across 5 states, which is over 1000 miles between the two furthest clubs. Imagine the travel to play the same 4 teams over and over again across multiple state lines over the course of a year - that's nuts.[/QU





shales1002 said:


> The DOC of Real Colorado stated just last week that he would go ECNL if they could bring in two teams. I guess we all know ECNL's answer to that one.  ECNL doesn't appear to be worried one bit, as they seem more than willing to let top clubs go (Surf, Real Colorado, and Tohpat) without even blinking.  I honestly just wish *we could all play each other and call it a day*.


What would *this* accomplish?  Weren't we doing that just a couple of years ago?


----------



## davin (May 9, 2019)

MyDaughtersAKeeper said:


> If I am a Texas DOC w/DA (and no ENCL for my 2nd team) I can offer a league (DPL) that has 5 in state teams and the chance to play meaningful games (it is expected that playoffs will be added) against East Coast & West Coast teams.   Girls get to play HS soccer.  Lower commitment (3 days a week versus 4) and I can claim that the DPL team feeds to my DA team.  What is there to not like?
> 
> I am not saying that DPL is a great league. I am saying that it appears that the clubs that run it are trying to provide a better circuit than existed the first 2 years.  Far from perfect, but better.  And likely the 1st steps towards a nationwide league that mirrors DA (somewhat).  DA/DPL vs ECNL ENCL II battle continues.


The Texas DPL division has six teams, and has a 15 game league schedule. That means that each teams plays all their league games against the same 5 teams, and plays each for those 5 teams 3 times during league play.

The East DPL division will have 5 teams, and by the look of things, each team will have to play each of the 4 other teams in the league a total 4 times each during league play. *The teams are spread out over 5 states.*

The repetitive nature of playing only the same 4 or 5 teams over and over again is something "not to like", and the amount of travel in the East is something not to like even more. And the kicker is, *these are B teams traveling to play other B teams in other states. *Sounds like tough sell to me - but then again, there's always someone around who will drink the kool-aide.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 9, 2019)

DPLLove said:


> Agree for the most part of your entry. However, the reality is, my daughters DPL team would whole handily beat the bottom half of the ECNL bracket at her age group. The SW ECNL very very weak from the mid table to the bottom across ever age group. At the younger age groups other than the powerhouse of Slammers and a club here or there DPL stronger. To say college exposure doesn’t exist at DPL simply not true. We have 1/2 of our team with college offers. Are they all perfect fits... only time will tell...


I did not say it doesn't exist.  I believe more than half of our DPL is committed also to a mix of D2, D3, and NAIA schools.  But I bet your DA team has every girl committed like our team does.   When we played DPL we would get maybe 10-20 coaches at a good game at a showcase (most D2 or lower) but at the DA we had games with over 80 coaches (mostly D1).   I have seen other DA clubs draw over 120 coaches at a game.  I am sure that ECNL has a similar draw.   Until you actually attend an ECNL or DA showcase you have no idea how crazy it is.   If the goal is to play college soccer then getting into one of these two leagues should be the goal.   

You may not like to hear this but it doesn't matter that you believe your DPL team will beat half of the ECNL teams.   Those ECNL teams get way more exposure and likely are placing way more girls into college programs.   It is what it is.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (May 9, 2019)

Both the DA and the ECNL websites show college commitments for seniors.   These lists were done in the fall before all commitments were in.  ECNL also a section called College Impact.  It shows the ECNL alumni in every D1 conference and school.


----------



## Speed (May 9, 2019)

DPLLove said:


> It is only because the majority of the DPL teams DID NOT play National Cup this year. Next year different story...


what is the DPL plan next year? Fall league only?


----------



## Lambchop (May 9, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> Both the DA and the ECNL websites show college commitments for seniors.   These lists were done in the fall before all commitments were in.  ECNL also a section called College Impact.  It shows the ECNL alumni in every D1 conference and school.


Well ya,  DA has only had one full season.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (May 10, 2019)

davin said:


> The Texas DPL division has six teams, and has a 15 game league schedule. That means that each teams plays all their league games against the same 5 teams, and plays each for those 5 teams 3 times during league play.
> 
> The East DPL division will have 5 teams, and by the look of things, each team will have to play each of the 4 other teams in the league a total 4 times each during league play. *The teams are spread out over 5 states.*
> 
> The repetitive nature of playing only the same 4 or 5 teams over and over again is something "not to like", and the amount of travel in the East is something not to like even more. And the kicker is, *these are B teams traveling to play other B teams in other states. *Sounds like tough sell to me - but then again, there's always someone around who will drink the kool-aide.


I was looking at this with a Southern California perspective.  This upcoming year our DPL "Season" will have 11 games.  We will play everyone in our 1 league once  (home or away based on scheduling).  Clearly a different situation than you laid out for Texas and the East Coast.  

One question I have though, are the Texas and East Coast DPL teams better than "other competition" in the area?  IF the DPL teams are just kicking the shit out of the "other" competition and the DPL teams are actually competitive games, why complain about playing the same teams over and over?  I admittedly do not know the soccer landscape in those areas, so you could be 100% accurate that there is much to dislike about DPL, but if the only competitive games to be found (outside of DA which DPL can't play) is other DPL games, why not play them over and over?  

PS  I did  not drink any kool-aide, I know exactly what my kid signed up for.  
PSS If parents don't want their kids traveling to other states to play other "B" teams, don't sign your kid up; do something else.


----------



## Soccer (May 10, 2019)

Everyone is missing one big point!  Who is running the league?  Administratively.  

That has been the DPL’s downfall, a few DOC’s have ran it.  The company out of Texas is horrible doing the Admin stuff.  No agreement on anything by DOC’s.   That is why you had some teams in National Cup and others not.

 Cost is way more then a DA team, cause you have to pay for showcases.  Only a few clubs have strong DPL teams, Legends for one, but only a team here or there in most age groups.

ECNL 2 is run by ECNL.  DPL will not be run by US Soccer.

If I were joining a DPL team this is the question I would ask.  And until that answer is provided, the league will only be a lot of empty promises, for most clubs.   I think Legends on the outside appears to do it right.


----------



## NinjaDad (May 10, 2019)

The top reason I hear a parent (or perhaps a player) go ECNL here on the west coast is because they want to play high school ball as well.  If/when DA allows that, wouldn't it be a major (dare say death) blow to ECNL?  At the moment, it feels the biggest hook/draw to ECNL is that high school element (of course, assuming teams, coaches, clubs are equal...for the sake of argument).


----------



## ADPSOCCER (May 27, 2019)

*LINK TO PRESS RELEASE*: http://dpleague.org/docs/colorado_press_release.pdf


----------



## Mile High Dad (May 27, 2019)

Good to see both Rush and Real joining DPL.


----------



## Victoria Quinn (Aug 2, 2019)

https://docs.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=https://powr.s3.amazonaws.com/app_images/resizable/DPL+USSSA+_956a0e6b_1564745696247.pdf


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

Victoria Quinn said:


> https://docs.google.com/viewerng/viewer?url=https://powr.s3.amazonaws.com/app_images/resizable/DPL+USSSA+_956a0e6b_1564745696247.pdf


"Slated to start play in September 2019,the DPL Schedule will allow players to continue playing high school soccer
while developing their technical and tactical skills through club soccer."  
Wow, wow, wow and wow!!!!! let me seriously talk to my dd to see if she would like to reconsider her decision to play ECNL this upcoming season.  This could be a game changer.  Let me see, have dd play DPL first half and then join the DA Team (if she can make it since she's been playing that horrible brand of soccer in HS) after HS Soccer.  At DPL she can practice juggling and dribbling while all the other players play in the big league.  Listen all you fools at DA, yes you.  Allow HS Soccer!!!!!!! End of story.  This is so stupid.  I think I might make this my mission in life.  #letthemplayHS.......#letthemplayboth.......I have some advice for everyone:  DA can be DA, ECNL can be DPL.  DPL can be a local league, CRL and that's that.  No need for this BS anymore.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2019)

Ellejustus said:


> "Slated to start play in September 2019,the DPL Schedule will allow players to continue playing high school soccer
> while developing their technical and tactical skills through club soccer."
> Wow, wow, wow and wow!!!!! let me seriously talk to my dd to see if she would like to reconsider her decision to play ECNL this upcoming season.  This could be a game changer.  Let me see, have dd play DPL first half and then join the DA Team (if she can make it since she's been playing that horrible brand of soccer in HS) after HS Soccer.  At DPL she can practice juggling and dribbling while all the other players play in the big league.  Listen all you fools at DA, yes you.  Allow HS Soccer!!!!!!! End of story.  This is so stupid.  I think I might make this my mission in life.  #letthemplayHS.......#letthemplayboth.......I have some advice for everyone:  DA can be DA, ECNL can be DPL.  DPL can be a local league, CRL and that's that.  No need for this BS anymore.


From the outside it seems the DPL is improving. 

Its first season 3 yrs ago. It will fail, it sucks, nobody will play, etc etc. 
2nd season. It improved. Better showcases, etc. Yet people said it sucks, it wont last, etc. 
3rd season. It improved again. More showcases, more clubs and now in more places in the US. 

Now I guess it is sanction. 

My point? It seems to be improving each year. I would expect to see more clubs join the league for next year. 

If it works for some kids, great. If it is not the best option, great.


----------



## Dummy (Aug 4, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> From the outside it seems the DPL is improving.
> 
> Its first season 3 yrs ago. It will fail, it sucks, nobody will play, etc etc.
> 2nd season. It improved. Better showcases, etc. Yet people said it sucks, it wont last, etc.
> ...


In a rational youth sports world, most teams would play locally.  If there was a really good team, it might have to travel farther to find a competitive game.  A great team might have to travel even farther.  The very best teams may be forced by their greatness to sacrifice time and money in search of competitive games.

In the old days in Southern California, the very best teams could all play each other locally.  Unfortunately, SoCal soccer got sucked into national leagues because everyone that organizes SoCal soccer makes more money by passing these costs onto parents and collecting a percentage.  Now even not-great SoCal teams are doing the same through DPL and other similar “high level” normal club soccer leagues because it makes the track suits money.

DPL sucks because it sucks.  That doesn’t mean that the kids are bad or that the parents are stupid.  It is just a waste of time and money for families in Southern California who find themselves trapped in a system that is worse than the one that existed before.  The growth of DPL simply means that soccer organizers elsewhere now believe that the model will make money for them too.  Please do not confuse this with DPL being best for kids.


----------



## wc_baller (Aug 4, 2019)

Dummy said:


> In a rational youth sports world, most teams would play locally.  If there was a really good team, it might have to travel farther to find a competitive game.  A great team might have to travel even farther.  The very best teams may be forced by their greatness to sacrifice time and money in search of competitive games.
> 
> In the old days in Southern California, the very best teams could all play each other locally.  Unfortunately, SoCal soccer got sucked into national leagues because everyone that organizes SoCal soccer makes more money by passing these costs onto parents and collecting a percentage.  Now even not-great SoCal teams are doing the same through DPL and other similar “high level” normal club soccer leagues because it makes the track suits money.
> 
> DPL sucks because it sucks.  That doesn’t mean that the kids are bad or that the parents are stupid.  It is just a waste of time and money for families in Southern California who find themselves trapped in a system that is worse than the one that existed before.  The growth of DPL simply means that soccer organizers elsewhere now believe that the model will make money for them too.  Please do not confuse this with DPL being best for kids.


Agreed. B teams traveling across state lines to play other B teams is irrational.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2019)

Dummy said:


> In a rational youth sports world, most teams would play locally.  If there was a really good team, it might have to travel farther to find a competitive game.  A great team might have to travel even farther.  The very best teams may be forced by their greatness to sacrifice time and money in search of competitive games.


That ship sailed years ago with the creation of ECNL. And it is a complaint constantly aired on this board. I always respond if you dont want or need to travel, don't put your kid in DA, ECNL or DPL. Then you don't have to travel. 

Are there too many leagues? Yep. It has caused dilution for sure. 

My comments however were just pointing out that this board has been saying for years DPL is going nowhere and yet as I watch what they are doing, they certainly seem to be growing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 4, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> That ship sailed years ago with the creation of ECNL. And it is a complaint constantly aired on this board. I always respond if you dont want or need to travel, don't put your kid in DA, ECNL or DPL. Then you don't have to travel.
> 
> Are there too many leagues? Yep. It has caused dilution for sure.
> 
> My comments however were just pointing out that this board has been saying for years DPL is going nowhere and yet as I watch what they are doing, they certainly seem to be growing.


DPL is here to stay for sure.  My kid will not have to deal with this crap in three more years.  ECNL will be just find.  If you haven't lived it you can't speak to it.


----------



## Justafan (Aug 4, 2019)

Desert Hound said:


> From the outside it seems the DPL is improving.
> 
> Its first season 3 yrs ago. It will fail, it sucks, nobody will play, etc etc.
> 2nd season. It improved. Better showcases, etc. Yet people said it sucks, it wont last, etc.
> ...


I think you have it backwards DH.  It’s posts and comments like these that attempt to “justify” DPL’s creation.  We didn’t need to create a new league that further dilutes the talent.  If we all agree that steel sharpens steel, then the creation of all these leagues, not just DPL, is detrimental to our dd’s development.  

And for the record, my girls play in the Discovery league.  Do we have more bells and whistles than flight 1 teams in SCDSL, sure, but was it needed, no!


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2019)

Justafan said:


> I think you have it backwards DH.  It’s posts and comments like these that attempt to “justify” DPL’s creation.  We didn’t need to create a new league that further dilutes the talent.  If we all agree that steel sharpens steel, then the creation of all these leagues, not just DPL, is detrimental to our dd’s development.
> 
> And for the record, my girls play in the Discovery league.  Do we have more bells and whistles than flight 1 teams in SCDSL, sure, but was it needed, no!


Certainly not trying to justify the league. Just pointing out that it continues to grow. It was clearly created to "counter" ECNL and the fact they allow HS soccer. 

I would prefer a unified over arching league structure for everyone with relegation and promotion. That way the best teams would play the best teams in the state, region, etc. But as we all know that is not going to happen.


----------

